# Zebra Hybrids



## spectrumranch




----------



## ksalvagno

Boy are they cool!


----------



## big brown horse

Are those _your _Zebra hybrids?!  Really cool!!

What are the benefits of breading hybrids?

You have such interesting animals!!


----------



## lupinfarm

I believe it's illegal to breed Zorses, Zedonks, Hebra's etc in Canada. I once saw a baby Zorse at a petting zoo, it was so cool.


----------



## big brown horse

O.k. Lupin, 

Please go into detail on the names.  They are funny names and I can't help not to giggle when I read them. 

Zorse= what + what?
Zedonks=
Hebra=


----------



## lupinfarm

Zorse is a Horse X Zebra
Hebra is a Horse X Zebra... just different ways to call them it, lol... Hebra is funny, I love Zorse

And Zedonk, or Zonkies are Zebra X Donkies


----------



## lupinfarm

I also find the name of their farm hilarious in the sense that it's Spectrum... and Alternative Livestock. If you go into the gay communities in Toronto you'll often see rainbow flags (the spectrum) and "Alternative living" or "Alternative lifestyle" type quotes and such underneath. 


Of course, that is, one of the things I would notice... I have some really close gay friends and I told them about it and one in particular thought it was rather cool (and she lovesss Zorses)


----------



## big brown horse

Well, I think it is way cool too especially in the heart of the midwest...where things tend to be bland.


----------



## spectrumranch

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Are those _your _Zebra hybrids?!  Really cool!!
> 
> What are the benefits of breading hybrids?
> 
> You have such interesting animals!!


Yes they are / were our zebra hybrids. We have been raising them for several years.

Durango & Jan the 2 horses were sold and exported to Costa Rica.

Fancy the zedonk went out east.

And the baby zedonk, now about a 2 year old, went to TN.

By breeding the hybrids- you can get the awesome marking on an equine that is more trainable than a zebra. Zebras can be trained, but they are more hyper and can not carry as much weigh.


----------



## spectrumranch

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I believe it's illegal to breed Zorses, Zedonks, Hebra's etc in Canada. I once saw a baby Zorse at a petting zoo, it was so cool.


I have never heard of it being illegal in Canada. What would be the reason for being illegal?


----------



## big brown horse

I was wondering the same thing.

They are striking to say the least...way cool!


----------



## lupinfarm

Something about breeding hybrids and wild animals.. like you have to have a permit to breed wild Canadian Geese.


----------



## spectrumranch

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Something about breeding hybrids and wild animals.. like you have to have a permit to breed wild Canadian Geese.


You need a permit for Canadian Geese here too, but you can breed them with domestic geese if you choose. You do not need the permit for the hybrid geese though.

Same as the zebra hybrids, we need a USDA license to sell PURE zebra but NOT the hybrids. Unless your state would require different----- you can own a zebra without a permit, BUT if you are selling zebra then you need a USDA license.

Zedonk----
as a baby






Grown up


----------



## OSUman

Are the hybrids sterile like mules?


----------



## spectrumranch

OSUman said:
			
		

> Are the hybrids sterile like mules?


Yes.

Anytime you cross a horse/pony, donkey or zebra the offspring are sterile, because each has a different number of chromosomes.

Donkey jack (male) x Horse mare = Mule
Horse stallion  x  Donkey Jenny (female) = Hinny

Zebra x Donkey = Zedonk
Zebra x Horse = Zorse
Zebra x Pony = Zony

There are several types of zebra, in three different families. The 3 families are Plains zebra, Mountian zebras & Grevy zebras. Crossing 2 zebras from different families also results in a sterile offspring. Crossing two different types of Plains zebra, results in a fertile offspring.

It is hard to get zebras to cross with horses or donkeys. Zebra stallions usually do not start breeding until they are 5 yrs old.

When breeding zebra with horses or donkeys, the best colored babies are produced out of dark females. Stripes only appear on color, so if you have a paint zebra hybrid, the stripes will only be in the colored areas. Breeding to white or anything with the grey gene, will normally produce a hybrid that is mostly white.


----------



## lupinfarm

Ah, Who knows.. We're in Canada. They're gorgeous animals regardless


----------



## spectrumranch

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I also find the name of their farm hilarious in the sense that it's Spectrum... and Alternative Livestock. If you go into the gay communities in Toronto you'll often see rainbow flags (the spectrum) and "Alternative living" or "Alternative lifestyle" type quotes and such underneath.
> 
> 
> Of course, that is, one of the things I would notice... I have some really close gay friends and I told them about it and one in particular thought it was rather cool (and she lovesss Zorses)


I quess subliminal messages do work!


----------



## lupinfarm

They so do! ..


----------



## spectrumranch

We actually chose "spectrum" because we have a wide variety of animals- *A to Z*, alpacas, buffalo, camels, cattle, donkeys, elk, goats, horses, Kangaroos, llama, monkeys, ostrich, peacocks, Rheas, swans, tigers, wallaby, yak, zebra & a bunch more.

An "alternative livestock" because they are livestock, we don't just raise cows (even though we have 400 and some of them).


----------



## lupinfarm

Very cool!


----------



## ebonyann

big brown horse said:
			
		

> O.k. Lupin,
> 
> Please go into detail on the names.  They are funny names and I can't help not to giggle when I read them.
> 
> Zorse= what + what?
> Zedonks=
> Hebra=


Ok, I thought those names indicated breeding order?? As I understood but am probably totally wrong, a zebra stallion to a horse mare is a Zorse, a horse stallion to a zerbra mare is a Hebra. I know that it is hard to breed them one way but not as hard as the other.


----------



## Kooshie

spectrumranch said:
			
		

> We actually chose "spectrum" because we have a wide variety of animals- *A to Z*, alpacas, buffalo, camels, cattle, donkeys, elk, goats, horses, Kangaroos, llama, monkeys, ostrich, peacocks, Rheas, swans, tigers, wallaby, yak, zebra & a bunch more.
> 
> An "alternative livestock" because they are livestock, we don't just raise cows (even though we have 400 and some of them).


Wow, tigers?  I guess that is pretty much A to Z!  Or are you kidding?  Nice selection of animals!


----------



## spectrumranch

Kooshie said:
			
		

> spectrumranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually chose "spectrum" because we have a wide variety of animals- *A to Z*, alpacas, buffalo, camels, cattle, donkeys, elk, goats, horses, Kangaroos, llama, monkeys, ostrich, peacocks, Rheas, swans, tigers, wallaby, yak, zebra & a bunch more.
> 
> An "alternative livestock" because they are livestock, we don't just raise cows (even though we have 400 and some of them).
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, tigers?  I guess that is pretty much A to Z!  Or are you kidding?  Nice selection of animals!
Click to expand...


----------



## OSUman

are you guys like a zoo or just a collection of breeding programs?


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Hollywood work like movies, special programs, etc.?  Just curious...
I know of a lady that tains Zebras, horses etc., she has producer status... your much more diverse!.....  kudos to you!


edited to say: beautiful facilities from the pictures!!


----------



## OSUman

Do you have pics of your Kangaroos?
and are you a zoo?


----------



## spectrumranch

We are just a farm, but we lease and supply animals to a few petting zoos. I also help some friends with their zoo. I do the management of what we will fill pens with for the year and then also move animals back and fourth to the farms when the zoos open or close for the season.

I will upload some pics of kangaroos, when I get a chance.


----------



## OSUman

cool thanks


----------

